# Candy Cane wine Recipes (Julies)



## reefman (Dec 29, 2012)

OK, I bought my candy canes 50% off, now who has a candy cane recipe that turned out great?
I've read amny of the old threads, and I only see one (Julies) that even sounds good.
I've also read comments about others turning out great toilet bowl cleaner.

So is Julie's recipe the only good one?

Julie, Does it need Tweaking?


----------



## Julie (Dec 29, 2012)

the only thing I would say is when adding the peppermint extract, taste it to see if you have it where you want it. The peppermint should come very well then finish with a chocolate finish, that is if you are adding the chocolate.


----------



## reefman (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Julie,
The Chocolate is definitly being added. I'm starting tonight.
I hear unwrapping the candy canes is the hardest job.


----------



## Julie (Dec 29, 2012)

it is, if you can throw them in the freezer for awhile that helps and have a bowl of water to dip your hands in now and then to take the static electricity out of them. And remember watch your sg, adding too many canes can really jack the sg up.


----------



## reefman (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks for the tips. I'll let you know how I make out.
Do you boil the candy canes and the banana together?


----------



## User196221 (Dec 29, 2012)

could you please share the candy cane wine recipe?? couldn't seem to find it doing a search..thanks


----------



## reefman (Dec 29, 2012)

User196221 said:


> could you please share the candy cane wine recipe?? couldn't seem to find it doing a search..thanks


 
Here's Julie's recipe from last year:

_For a 3gallon batch:
54 candy canes
1/8 peptic enzyme
6 cans Welch's white grape concentrate
1 tsp nutrient
1 tsp energizer
1 banana

I started with an sg of 1.084, acid .60%, after it ferments to dry, stabilize and taste,there really wasn't much in the way of taste so I use about a tablespoon of McCormicks peppermint but I have found Watkins peppermint at Walmart, this is a natural extract so use this if you can find it. Start with a tsp of peppermint, taste and add more to your liking, then backsweeten, I used 24 candy canes (this will also bring out a nice pick color) and one bottle of corn syrup (corn syrup gives it a real nice mouth feel), final gravity was 1.032 BUT I added Ghirardelli 80% chococate, 2 pkgs, should be 7 oz. for 2 months., rack, let it clear and bottle.

Peppermint Patty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _
___________________
Julie

_​


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 29, 2012)

For those making Candy Cane wine. When we made it a few years ago we were able to wait walmart out until the canes went down to 10 cents for a box of 12. I can't even remember how many I bought but I filled a six gallon pail up half way with candy canes. YES the worst part was unwrapping them. The second worst part was, ahh never mind I don't want to discourage anyone.

I swore I would never make another goofy wine again and then someone pops up with a Skittle Wine. Now that was pretty darn good if you love skittles.


----------



## NashChic (Dec 30, 2012)

I bought candy canes yesterday as well. I figured I'd give it a shot 

But I have some questions...

1) This is probably implied, but for your 3 gal batch, do you dissolve the canes in water and/or the juice concentrate then top up with water to the 3 gallon mark? I'm actually planning to make 6 gals since that's the only size carboy I have so I assumed I would double all the ingredients and then top up to 6gal.

2) Any suggestions on what yeast to use?

3) Should I use a particular clearing agent or just whatever I have (usually super clear or sparkolloid)... Or is a clearing agent unnecessary?

Any suggestions appreciated. Happy New Year!!


----------



## John Prince (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I bought some today after reading this. It looks pretty good.


----------



## Julie (Dec 31, 2012)

Reefman, no I add the banana to the must after the canes have been melted.

NashChic, I melted the canes in water. And use Lavlin 1118. My first batach did not need any clearing agent, cleared very nicely on its own, this last batch I did have to add superklear and that worked very well to clear it.


----------



## barryjo (Jan 2, 2013)

Please use ounces when giving candy cane recipes. Also,The smaller the canes, the more the color. 
My 3 gallon batch used 72 oz canes. An 11 oz can of Welches White Grape, 5 t nutrient, 2 t. acid blend, 2 t. energizer 2 t. pectic enzyme. Sugar to SG 1.095.
I used Sparkolloid to clear. Came out to 10.5% abv. 
And yes, I have canes for 2 more batches!!!


----------



## reefman (Feb 22, 2013)

My candy cane fermentation stopped dead at 1.100...maybe slightly less...1.008, and it's been there for over a month now. It started at about 1.080. My winery temperature is averaging 61-62 F for the past couple months.
Not sure why I can't get to 1.000 or less.
I used Lavin EC 1118 yeast, does it have any issues at my temps?


----------



## reefman (Feb 22, 2013)

barryjo said:


> Please use ounces when giving candy cane recipes. Also,The smaller the canes, the more the color.
> My 3 gallon batch used 72 oz canes. An 11 oz can of Welches White Grape, 5 t nutrient, 2 t. acid blend, 2 t. energizer 2 t. pectic enzyme. Sugar to SG 1.095.
> I used Sparkolloid to clear. Came out to 10.5% abv.
> And yes, I have canes for 2 more batches!!!


 
Barryjo,
I agree with you. I'll weigh my candy canes and post my recipe by weight of candy canes, instead of number. I have three different sizes of candy canes.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Mar 4, 2013)

how is it coming along reefman?


----------



## reefman (Mar 4, 2013)

it's looking good right now. It's finished fermentng, and I racked it about 10 days ago, added sulfite and Potas. sorbate...and it's clearing nicely...still a ways to go, but it's progressing. I didn't add a clearing agent yet, and I won't need to if it continues to clear.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Mar 4, 2013)

Good to hear, I'm getting ready to start mine here soon


----------



## reefman (Mar 15, 2013)

Just tried Julies Candy Cane batch, has a nice hint of chocolate in it. I'm going this route with mine now that I've tasted the results.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just started mine today, using Julie's recipe. Can't wait to see how it does, I love candy canes


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Mar 26, 2013)

reefman said:


> My candy cane fermentation stopped dead at 1.100...maybe slightly less...1.008, and it's been there for over a month now. It started at about 1.080. My winery temperature is averaging 61-62 F for the past couple months.
> Not sure why I can't get to 1.000 or less.
> I used Lavin EC 1118 yeast, does it have any issues at my temps?




Mine has done the same thing. It is still in primary and am going to transfer, but has been at 1.100 for about 4 days now. How did you get yours down?


----------



## reefman (Mar 26, 2013)

I put my brew belt on it, and after about two days, it started to ferment again....slowly. I'll take a reading tonight and let you know what it reads.
The brew belt brought the temp. up to 68F.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Mar 26, 2013)

My brew belt has been on the whole time, keeping it between 74 and 76. Should I go ahead and transfer to secondary or wait till it goes down some?


----------



## Julie (Mar 26, 2013)

Are you two sure on the reading. Do you mean 1.010?

Showgirl are you stirring it?


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Mar 26, 2013)

Julie said:


> Are you two sure on the reading. Do you mean 1.010?
> 
> Showgirl are you stirring it?



Haha, that's what I meant! (1.010) Sorry I didn't catch that. Yes, I have been stirring everyday


----------



## Julie (Mar 26, 2013)

Have you gotten that reading once or on several different readings? If you have had that reading consecutively for the last week I would treat this as a stuck fermentation.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Mar 26, 2013)

It's been the same for four days now. Should I add nutrient and energizer to it?


----------



## Julie (Mar 26, 2013)

No nutrient, but yes add some energizer, 1/2 tsp per gallon.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok, thanks for all your help! I read it might take 2-3 days to start up again, is that right?


----------



## Julie (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, if you don't see Ny action in4 days, do a yeast starter with lavlin 1118 and step feed.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Aug 22, 2013)

Well the candy cane has finally been backsweetened. Now i'm just waiting for it to clear again. I am thinking I may have to use an extract also, but tastes pretty darn good so far.  Thanks for the recipe and the help Julie!!


----------



## reefman (Aug 23, 2013)

Cool, ...I need to check mine this weekend. Haven't looked at it in a month.
Got my Watkins extract and my Chocolate...ready to finish the batch, an bottle in a couple weeks.


----------



## reefman (Nov 14, 2013)

Julie,
How did you add your Chocolate to the wine?? 
Was it melted and then added. Mine is sitting on the bottom, with an oil slick on top. It appears to be not doing much of anything!
Thanks


----------



## Julie (Nov 14, 2013)

Did you use Lindt's 85% dark chocolate? Mine did sit on the bottom but I don't remember having an oil slick on top. I would give it a stir bout every third day and left it in for about 6 weeks.


----------



## reefman (Nov 14, 2013)

I used a chunk of dark chocolate we picked up at an upscale Farm Market. I chopped it up and threw it in. Next time I'll look for the % dark chocolate. 
It's been in there about 4 weeks already. I actually didn't know what to expect, but I was hoping it was going to dissolve. 
So in a couple more weeks I should just rack it off the left overs? (depending on the taste)


----------



## Julie (Nov 14, 2013)

Take a little sip and see how is it going.


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 14, 2013)

barryjo said:


> Please use ounces when giving candy cane recipes. Also,The smaller the canes, the more the color.
> My 3 gallon batch used 72 oz canes. An 11 oz can of Welches White Grape, 5 t nutrient, 2 t. acid blend, 2 t. energizer 2 t. pectic enzyme. Sugar to SG 1.095.
> I used Sparkolloid to clear. Came out to 10.5% abv.
> And yes, I have canes for 2 more batches!!!



Why did you use so much more nutrient, energizer and pectic?
And why only 1 can of Welch's as opposed to 6?
Just trying to figure out the differences and reasons between yours and Julie's recipes.
Thanks.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Nov 21, 2013)

Finally bottled mine


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Dec 23, 2013)

reefman said:


> Here's Julie's recipe from last year:
> 
> _For a 3gallon batch:
> 54 candy canes
> ...




Is the 54 candy canes the regular size canes? The 24 used for backsweetening is in addition to the 54 or included I the 54. Figure if I could get my grown up stuff done today I would start some for next Christmas. Thanks.


----------



## Julie (Dec 23, 2013)

shelley, add as many candy canes you need to get sg to 1.080. It is regular size candy canes and yes the 24 was in addition to the 54, again I want to say 54 is how many I used to get an sg of 1.084. And freeze them first, the wrapping comes off easier if you freeze them.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Dec 24, 2013)

Is the banana just chunked up, peels and all and put in the primary or is it put in a mesh bag, peels and all?


----------



## Julie (Dec 24, 2013)

ShelleyDickison said:


> Is the banana just chunked up, peels and all and put in the primary or is it put in a mesh bag, peels and all?



Yes, just sliced up, skins and all and thrown into the primary


----------



## barryjo (Dec 27, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> Why did you use so much more nutrient, energizer and pectic?
> And why only 1 can of Welch's as opposed to 6?
> Just trying to figure out the differences and reasons between yours and Julie's recipes.
> Thanks.


 
I used a recipe I found online. Will try to relocate. Full disclosure. I use a recipe for almost everything. Including Rhoades Frozen bread dough!!!!
Having said that, I have been known to tweek a recipe now and then. Like adding sugar to an Island Mist kit. Or Lon's Skeeter pee.


----------



## barryjo (Dec 30, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> Why did you use so much more nutrient, energizer and pectic?
> And why only 1 can of Welch's as opposed to 6?
> Just trying to figure out the differences and reasons between yours and Julie's recipes.
> Thanks.


 
This took some digging but I found the original one I used. The original thread started on 1-25-09 by kat777. On winemaking talk. 
www.winemakingtalk.com/f2/candy-cane-wine-recipe-2688/index2.html
Don't recall why I used the one can of grape. But the 5 t nutrient is explained. If I recall, this wine needs plenty of time to mature. Start now for next year!
Happy New Year all!!!!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Jan 3, 2014)

I transferred my Candy Cane to secondary. It sort of looks like pepto


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 3, 2014)

barryjo said:


> This took some digging but I found the original one I used. The original thread started on 1-25-09 by kat777. On winemaking talk.
> www.winemakingtalk.com/f2/candy-cane-wine-recipe-2688/index2.html
> Don't recall why I used the one can of grape. But the 5 t nutrient is explained. If I recall, this wine needs plenty of time to mature. Start now for next year!
> Happy New Year all!!!!



Thanks for digging that up. Not sure that I am going to make this one as the reference earlier to it being like "peppermint schnapps" kind of turned me off. Can't stand that stuff. I will see as most all the candy canes around here are gone.
May have to start the chocolate covered cherry one instead. I stocked up on those after Christmas.


----------



## barryjo (Jan 4, 2014)

WOW!!! Does my wine room smell wonderful. I started a batch of CC last week and it is roaring. Used 70 ounces of canes (leftovers from last year!) and 5 tsp of nutrient. Also threw in some energizer. 
I had forgotten that canes use peppermint OIL for flavoring. Now all the utensils and anything else the wine touches needs to be cleaned with soap and water. But it will be worth it.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Jan 13, 2014)

Started my batch on 24 December 2013, had an OG of 1.084 temp 74, transferred late to secondary at 1.001 on 3 January 2014 with a temp of 72. Checked it today and it has an SG of 1.001 with a temp of 72. Should I be looking to go lower or consider it finished?


----------



## reefman (Jan 13, 2014)

If I remember correctly, my batch didn't go below 1.000 either. I'll check my notes when I get home tonight to be sure.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 13, 2014)

I made a batch of this and one of the funniest comments I got about it was, First time I ever had wine that freshened my breath.

It turned out okay, but not great.


----------



## barryjo (Jan 14, 2014)

ShelleyDickison said:


> I transferred my Candy Cane to secondary. It sort of looks like pepto  View attachment 12755


 
Some SuperKleer should make that sparkle.

Did Aristophanes really say that?????


----------



## RegarRenill (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, it that time if year again when the candy canes are on sale...I was on the lookout for them but my mom beat me to the store. 


I think I'll have enough to make a couple batches x.X


----------



## JohnT (Jan 13, 2015)

barryjo said:


> Please use ounces when giving candy cane recipes. Also,The smaller the canes, the more the color.
> My 3 gallon batch used *72 oz canes*. *An 11 oz can of Welches White Grape*, 5 t nutrient, 2 t. acid blend, 2 t. energizer 2 t. pectic enzyme. Sugar to SG 1.095.
> I used Sparkolloid to clear. Came out to 10.5% abv.
> And yes, I have canes for 2 more batches!!!


 

OK, 

I tried hard not to kid about this, but all of you know me by now. You know that I can't resist.. 

Here is my question...

Do you use the canes to mask the taste of fermented Welch's or do you use the Welch's to mask the taste of fermented candy canes?


----------



## Julie (Jan 13, 2015)

Gee, JohnT, that question is very hard to answer. I believe the best answer is you need to make a batch yourself and decide which way it is


----------



## barryjo (Jan 14, 2015)

JohnT said:


> OK,
> 
> I tried hard not to kid about this, but all of you know me by now. You know that I can't resist..
> 
> ...



So, John. What do you have against Mogan David??
Just kidding. I used the white grape to give it a bit more body. I don't really taste the grapes. And the frozen is much more convenient than chopping 2# of raisins!


----------

